# tool room



## jam (Feb 1, 2014)

after 20 years it's time to hang up the tools so I can find what I am looking 4 
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
 it only a start got 2 to 3 hundred  to go


----------



## chuckorlando (Feb 1, 2014)

Looks good. I have used peg board for years for hand tools storage. Keeps it easy to find and easy to tell when a tool is not where it should be


----------



## righto88 (Feb 1, 2014)

Looking great. I try to sort and organize my tools at least twice  a year and continue to lose them and find out I need more room.
:lmao:


----------



## davidh (Feb 1, 2014)

nice job.  I should do the same but if I would drop a tool it would go behind whatever else is against the wall and I'd probably never find it again.  maybe with a little care . . . . . hummm good idea however.

last fall it took the better part of a afternoon to sort out just my allen keys


----------



## wlburton (Feb 1, 2014)

I've built four (musical instrument repair) shops over the years, and I prefer to use 1/4" pegboard mounted on 1x2 as the basic finished wall for the entire shop (as much as possible).  It gives you a lot of storage options.  Some people like to have as many tools as possible in drawers or boxes, but for me it works better to have as many things visible on the walls as possible.  I do always paint the pegboard with a light colored semi-gloss paint to brighten up the shop and make it easier to clean the pegboard if necessary.

Bill


----------



## ronzo (Feb 1, 2014)

jam said:


> after 20 years it's time to hang up the tools so I can find what I am looking 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I Prefer my method. I keep my tools in barrels. When I'm looking for something I stir the most likely barrel with a paddle. When the tool I'm looking for comes to the top I grab it .
 Ron


----------



## John Hasler (Feb 1, 2014)

ronzo said:


> I Prefer my method. I keep my tools in barrels. When I'm looking for something I stir the most likely barrel with a paddle. When the tool I'm looking for comes to the top I grab it .
> Ron



I use a similar system for hardware.  I have hundreds of drawers, cans, bins, and jars containing every possible (and many impossible) kind of fastener.  If I search for long enough I will always find what I need (or at least something interesting that will distract me from my search).  Of course, when I actually need to get something done like fixing a tractor I give up after an hour or so and go to the hardware store...


----------



## Walltoddj (Feb 1, 2014)

I made the fatal mistake of trying to organize the shop, not one of my smarter moves. I have to stop buying tools or find a better way to set them up.

Todd


----------



## Walt (Feb 1, 2014)

Good start.

You do realize that a shop is never finished, but you are much farther along than I am.


----------



## jam (Feb 1, 2014)

Walt said:


> Good start.
> 
> You do realize that a shop is never finished, but you are much farther along than I am.




yes I do I

today I took out my 1/4 '' to 1'' wrenches to get a start 
and I  got part put up but as I was doing it I had 15 to 20  9/16'' and 1/2 '' 7/16'' 3/8'' 7/8'' and so on 
and all I have is two hands one 4 each hand is all I need ho do we get so much 4 me I see a tool I got to have it if I have 1 I need 2 
hell I got tool that I don't know what they are 4  
I did get all the sockets put up today and I had a 12 quart oil box that I put all the copy sockets in and I have 40 + lb of extra that ill 
need a place to put  o well I may need em one day 
 got home and what do I do I get on ebay  looking 4 tools like I need to but I cant help it 
I am a tool  addict some one help me It like being on drugs

- - - Updated - - -



John Hasler said:


> I use a similar system for hardware.  I have hundreds of drawers, cans, bins, and jars containing every possible (and many impossible) kind of fastener.  If I search for long enough I will always find what I need (or at least something interesting that will distract me from my search).  Of course, when I actually need to get something done like fixing a tractor I give up after an hour or so and go to the hardware store...



I had that system 4 a long time it was good but it was time consuming but it did work but it took 2 times as long to do 

hell with the cans bins and the jars system it may take me all day to change a spark plug in the lawn mower.


----------



## Walltoddj (Feb 2, 2014)

I've got double and triple of some hand tools because I'd have a set in my truck, one at home, and another at work. I did find it easier to have a roll around in the shop for just the shop and another in my main area to work on cars and such. It seem you never find the tool you need but I'm hoping as put thing in a little bit of order it will be better.

Todd


----------



## n3480h (Feb 2, 2014)

I've got more tools than most 3rd world countries.  If I organized all of them I'd be embarrassed by the sheer volume.  Of course then I'd have to figure out how much money I've spent.  And I'd have to add on to the shop to have enough wall space.  Then I'd feel guilty from my good fortune.  All bad things.:lmao:

Think I'll just continue the bliss of ignorance.

Tom


----------



## orphan auto (Feb 2, 2014)

Your organizational skills are amazing!
I however am not so. 3 roll a rounds,and numerous other tool boxes,FULL !
And I can't stay away from yard/garage sales
What I do is make up general sets, cheap wrenches,screw drivers,socket sets, and a couple of different pliers,
and a hack saw, and a cresent wrench.(I slowly have been changing my cheap stuff for the better quality stuff)
Put them in a small tool box and give them to a buddy"s kid when they want to start
wrenching  on something, helps to thin the pile, and gives the kids something to start with.


----------



## chuckorlando (Feb 2, 2014)

I like to keep two of everything min in the shop, then another set for the truck and maybe  a few common doubles in that. The rest goes in my 4yr olds tool box. That kid has more tools then alot of grown men I know. ahahahahaha


----------



## jam (Feb 2, 2014)

[=orphan auto;176751]Your organizational skills are amazing!
I however am not so. 3 roll a rounds,and numerous other tool boxes,FULL !
And I can't stay away from yard/garage sales
What I do is make up general sets, cheap wrenches,screw drivers,socket sets, and a couple of different pliers,
and a hack saw, and a cresent wrench.(I slowly have been changing my cheap stuff for the better quality stuff)
Put them in a small tool box and give them to a buddy"s kid when they want to start
wrenching  on something, helps to thin the pile, and gives the kids something to start with.[/QUOTE]

QUOTE  
 (I slowly have been changing my cheap stuff for the better quality stuff) 

 that is a + the old man told me you spend a $1 you have a $1.00 of goods you spend $20.00 it last a life time . 
 but he had the money to do that so over the years I did my best to do like he told me most of the tool I have are s-n- k 
 martin, Stanley , dewalt , Rockwell, Milwaukee, Makita , Estwing , miller ,Craftsman, Snap-on. 
 and so on but it took me 34 years to get it started my job February 10, 1980 and today is February 2, 2014 . 
 that how long took me to get the tools that I have no I am not a mechanic or a Mechanics I am in the funeral business 
 the last to let you down HAHA.  
 no I do work at a funeral home you may say what the h@!! AM I DOING ON A MACHINIST FORUM . 
 well what I do is make burial vaults http://www.wilbert.com/burial/ and I make stuff like this to put the vault in the cemetery. 
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/17516-2-speed-hydraulic-transmission we have 5 burial vaults burial vaults companies 
 in north and south Carolina. 
 well that what I do and that's why I an on the forum to take in all the info that I can to do a good job  
 and do it do it right the first time and this is the place to get that knowledge and knowledge is power to put me at the top in my game. 
 so to all on the forum you are the best I look at what youall do and I say WOW one day it well be me giving someone a how to do  
 pat on the back like youall are doing to me and what I do the money is nice but its not a as good as looking at what you do and  
 saying WOW I did that and I wont to be that one that can say that. life is what you make of it and it is to short so find what you like to do and do it  
 and youall are doing it . you help me and I help others in my way.  
 so what is your day job ??????????


----------

